# Updating competition results on Wikipedia



## David Zemdegs (May 6, 2011)

Greetings,
Just letting people know that I have an RSS feed for all changes to cubing wikipedia pages. I also monitor competitions and tend to update the pages. e.g. I have updated all the relevant pages for Sebastians new world record. You can see my updates as I use the tag Lembasts. The first time I tried to do this I ran into trouble with the wikipedia people. They didnt like the fact that I updated the pages before the official record was listed on the WCA website. So even if you have just witnessed a world record at an official competition, please wait until the WCA has been updated before you do the wikipedia thing (if I dont get there first).

Cheers

David


----------

